# Problemik z zainstalowaniem LILO. HELP!

## Zoolf

Witam 

Instaluję gentoo z stage 3. I ciągle napotykam na problem z zainstalowaniem LILO w MBRku.    :Crying or Very sad: 

Po komendzie 

```
LILO
```

Pojawia się taki oto komunikat :

```

Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.

    Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc' -> '/dev/hda'

    The kernel was compiled with DEVFS_FS, but 'devfs=mount' was omitted

        as a kernel command-line boot parameter; hence, the '/dev' directory

        structure does not reflect DEVFS_FS device names.

part_nowrite: read:: Input/output error

```

Przyznam że jestem poczatkującym użytkownikiem linuxa i nie mam pojęcia o co mu chodzi. Zmieniałem kernele zassane z gentoo-sources (te kompilowałęm genkernelem ) oraz z vanilla-sources (te make menuconfig) i za każdym razem to samo. Moze macie jakies pomysły gdzie kopać? 

Poniżej zawartość fstaba jakby coś wam było potrzebne chętnie udzielę informacji. 

```

/dev/hda6   / ext3 noatime 0 1

/dev/hda7   none swap   sw 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom iso9660   noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1   /mnt/cdrom1 iso9660   noauto,ro   0 0 

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none   /proc proc   defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

#none   /dev/shm   tmpfs   defaults   0 0

```

Dodaje jeszcze zawartość  lilo.conf:

```

lba32

boot = /dev/hda

map = /boot/.map

install = /boot/boot-menu.b                                 

menu-scheme=Wb

prompt

timeout=150

delay = 50

vga = normal

image = /boot/bzImage

   root = /dev/hda6

   label = Gentoo

   

other = /dev/hda1

   label = Windows

   table = /dev/hda

```

Last edited by Zoolf on Thu Feb 19, 2004 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## czestmir

a co masz w lilo

Pozdrawiam

czestmir

----------

## Rav70

 *Zoolf wrote:*   

> oraz z vanilla-sources (te make menuconfig) i za każdym razem to samo.

 

a masz zaznaczoną w "File systems" opcję "Automatically mount at boot" poniżej "/dev file system support"?

----------

## Zoolf

Na wstępie dzięki za pomoc. Już powoli tracę nadzieję że to problem softu.

 :Confused: 

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

>  *Zoolf wrote:*   oraz z vanilla-sources (te make menuconfig) i za każdym razem to samo. 
> 
> a masz zaznaczoną w "File systems" opcję "Automatically mount at boot" poniżej "/dev file system support"?

 

Niestety. Opcje miałem zaznaczone. Dla pewności ponowiłem konfigurację kernela i stworzyłem je na nowo. Skopiowałem pliki zgodnie z sugestią w podręczniku instalacji z www.gentoo.org { kernel-2.4.24 i System.map-2.4.24} do /boot.

Poprawiłem nazwę kernela w lilo i bez zmian. nawet zmieniłem mapę z/boot/.map na /System.map-2.4.24 też nic. ech!

----------

## czestmir

```
image = /boot/bzImage

   root = /dev/hda6

   label = Gentoo 
```

Dodaj jescze na koncu read-only może pomoże

Pozdrawiam

czestmir

----------

## Rav70

 *Zoolf wrote:*   

> Na wstępie dzięki za pomoc. Już powoli tracę nadzieję że to problem softu.
> 
> Niestety. Opcje miałem zaznaczone. Dla pewności ponowiłem konfigurację kernela i stworzyłem je na nowo. Skopiowałem pliki zgodnie z sugestią w 

 

Uchh głupia ja  :Embarassed:  przecież te jajka tzn kernele nie są zabootowane - lilo nie instaluje się bo kernel na którym przeprowadzasz instalację (LiveCD? inne distro?) nie ma zamountowanego devfs; przy boocie podaj w linii poleceń kernela

```
devfs=mount
```

dokładnie jak to zrobić to już zależy co i z czego bootujesz;)

----------

## Zoolf

Problem był bardziej skomplikowany miałem jeszcze problem z partycjami, ale po nałożeniu nowych partycji na dysk lilo się zainstalowało. Problem z montowaniem devfs ominšłem instalujšc gruba. On nie ma takich problemów.   :Wink: 

Dzięki jeszcze raz

----------

